

A list of 1000 jQuery plugins - kanakiyajay
http://jquer.in/

======
getdavidhiggins
[http://www.jque.re/](http://www.jque.re/)

------
n3on_net
Very nice overview, here is a similar jquery plugin repository
[http://www.unheap.com/](http://www.unheap.com/) contains over 900 plugins

------
joshdance
Seems like a more tightly curated list would be more valuable.

------
restlessdesign
why

~~~
orkoden
Is there already a plugin that imports all those plugins for me automatically.

